# Sizes



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just call me Christ Arthur, :smile2:

http://www.studentsoftheworld.info/penpals/stats.php3?Pays=COG

http://metro.co.uk/2015/02/28/want-...-the-world-5083922/?google_editors_picks=true

tony :smile2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

:surprise: Are you trying to tell us something Tony?:grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

gaspode said:


> :surprise: Are you trying to tell us something Tony?:grin2:


Just inferring that I've the wrong Christian names, that's all :smile2:

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'd like to know who did the measuring in the second clip? 
And what, er conditions? And how did they manage to measure North Koreans? Or was it just from a survey?:grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I'd like to know who did the measuring in the second clip?
> And what, er conditions? And how did they manage to measure North Koreans? Or was it just from a survey?:grin2:


They just looked at 'Kim' >

tony


----------

